# Trovo Live / Tencent's Twitch competitor



## AltisticRight (Jan 14, 2021)

Tencent is a Chinese tech conglomerate who has been sweeping up businesses across the globe. They started out running some kind of "MSN messenger" counterpart, called "Tencent QQ". It has a rather cute and defining penguin mascot. It's pretty much iconic in China, they sell plushy merchandise.







Tencent is known in China for censorship, plagiarism, and grifting.



(The full list is way too long)

While Kims over in Korea invented the "free to play, pay to win" model, epitomising capitalist greed and gullible gamers, Tencent (and later the Japanese) mastered this skill. Notable Korean games that Tencent owns are "CF, CrossFire" notorious for their expensive shitty pixel guns, and "DNF, Dungeon and Fighters" which is a huge p2w shekel-grub. 

Meet their CEO, Pony Ma. He is a twink, and not related to Jack Ma. 



(Your problem can be solved with in-game purchases) 

Let's take a look at trovo. 
Their website: https://trovo.live/



(I think Andy's thread should be moved to this subforum now, he is basically the Gunt's little whipped bitch)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/trovolive
Twitter: https://twitter.com/trovolive
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/trovoai/




Trovo's community guidelines: https://trovo.live/support?topicid=105C2EFB3F987413/D0E7D4A40B2DBFDE
These guidelines are honestly quite standard and expected, as shitty as they are. They forbid botting, they don't like naughty speech, and they have a dresscode. Thots are well patrolled. 

Trovo has a grift program: https://cdn.trovo.live/page/events.html?eventid=5ef172501014a876bc56cce0
Archive


Spoiler: Local copy



Hello Trovers!



Yes, it's that time.....Trovo’s partnership program is officially preparing to go live!




Without further ado, let’s jump right into it. The Trovo 500 program, Trovo’s initial partner program, will be starting in July 2020! The Trovo 500 program will be rewarding streamers, small and large, a total of $30,000,000 until the end of 2021. Yes, you read that right, THIRTY MILLION DOLLARS over the course of the next 18 months! We understand how difficult it is to rebuild on an entirely new platform and this is a burden we don't want you to carry alone. Trovo strongly believes that monetization opportunities should be available to all streamers dedicated to making live streaming their career and we’re committed to helping support creators that support Trovo along the way! 

The rewards system will be split into five different groups based on a tiered ranking system. Within each group there will also be a numerical ranking system to let you know how far you are from ranking up or down into the next category. These tiered groups and numerical ranks may be expanded in subsequent months and rewards pools may also increase to accommodate program expansion into the end of year. There will be different ways to meet tiered group requirements. You can stream to more viewers to increase watch hours, stream longer durations to increase watch hours, as well as stream to more viewers for a longer duration to significantly increase watch hours. Creators in the process of building a larger community will have the potential to monetize by streaming longer durations. Creators with followings on other platforms will also have the potential to monetize for helping Trovo grow by introducing their audience to Trovo.

*How to participate in Trovo 500*
Selection criteria will be reviewed based on viewership, stream quality, content relevance, and willingness to help grow the Trovo community! If you believe you meet the above criteria, have streamed at least once on Trovo, have 50+ followers, and accumulated a minimum amount of watch hours to be placed in the Silver group tier or higher, you are welcome to submit an application, Trovo 500 invitations will also be sent out on a monthly basis if we believe you meet the qualifying criteria. 




*Base Incentives + Bonus*
Creators in each group will receive full base incentives on condition of reaching the minimum watch hour targets of each month. Bonuses will be awarded to twenty percent of creators in each group based on highest ranking and highest growth rate. Each following months group watch hour targets, base incentives, and bonuses will be released approximately one to two weeks prior to the beginning of the next month. Trovo reserves the right to exclude and or rescind participation in the Trovo 500 program if we suspect foul play, ToS violations, or if a creator reflects inappropriate behavior. 

*FAQ:*
Q: Do I have to exclusively stream on Trovo to participate in Trovo 500?
A: Multi-streaming, exclusively on Trovo, or splitting time between platforms, are all okay! We welcome all!

Q: What happens if the Trovo 500 program is full?
A: Trovo 500 program may introduce new groups as well as expand existing groups to increase the amount of participants to accommodate growing interest.

Q: Are there growth opportunities if I’m consistently holding a top rank?
A: Creators who consistently rank top in the program may be invited to a special tier. This opportunity will help to open up slots in the existing Trovo 500 program as well allowing new entrants.

Q: What are “watch hours”?
A: Watch hours is defined as your average concurrent viewership multiplied by your total stream time each stream (ACU x stream hours each stream). To help simplify this calculation, your “watch hours” can be viewed in your creator studio dashboard.

Q: What happens if i’m in the Trovo 500 program but I don’t complete the required stream days and hours?
A: Your base incentive will first be pro-rated based on how many of the required stream days you have completed.
I.E. - You only complete ⅞ of the required stream days.This will result in a 87.5% base incentive eligibility.

Next, your watch hours will be evaluated and if the number is below the target for your group, your 87.5% base incentive will again be pro-rated based on your total watch hours divided by the target watch hours.

Q: Can I still receive the bonus if I’m missing watch hours or stream days?
A: You are not eligible for the bonus if you don’t complete all the requirements.

Q: When will I be paid out my rewards?
A: You will receive your rewards within a maximum of 45 days after the conclusion of the month. All participants, rankings, hours, and viewership will be reviewed during this period to ensure competitive fairness.

Q: If I meet the basic requirements including watch hours for Silver group tier, will I be guaranteed an invite in the Trovo 500 program?
A: You will have a high chance of being accepted if you meet these requirements but these are not the only evaluation criteria that you will be reviewed by. Stream quality, content relevance, and willingness to help grow the Trovo community are also important things we evaluate for Trovo 500 program participants.

Q: What happens if there are too many qualified creator in my group/tier?
A: Each group/tier has a maximum cap to the number of qualified participants. Creators will be ranked by watch hours until the maximum cap is reached, and the remainder will be placed into the next lower group. There may be some instances where we increase the cap for some groups that are extremely competitive.

Q: Will the Trovo 500 program end after 2020?
A: We plan to continue to reward creators as well as introduce new programs.

Q: How do I know which group I qualify for?
A: All invitations for the Trovo 500 will clearly state which group and tier you are placed in before the start of each month. 

*Trovo owns the right to interpret the event rules and cancel anyone’s participation during the program.

Join Trovo's Official Discord Server-> https://discord.gg/rADV5EH



Tencent invested $30 million into this website.



The short article mentions the investment and partnership programs. Notably, the platform was called "Madcat" prior to Tencent's heavy involvement. In their terms and services, they do mention Tencent Holdings, and their HQ is situated at Tencent's American HQ. So Tencent owns them. 




This article claims their HQ is in Palo Alto, California. So where is Tencent Holdings' HQ?











(From their website http://www.exploretencent.com/explore/)




2747 Park Boulevard, Palo Alto, CA 94306
Their new location is a nice and shiny office block. I quite like the older American building up there.




It's fair to say Trovo is not only owned, but also ran by Tencent's American branch.

Another article mentions Tencent's direct involvement and inception of the streaming website.


Spoiler: Article in Chinese



疫情带动宅经济，腾讯将趁势推出全球游戏直播平台Trovo Live，类似亚马逊(Amazon)在亚洲的Twitch。疫情爆发后，不少人被迫待在家防疫，游戏产业成为最大受惠者之一，这段日子以来Twitch在游戏直播平台称霸，2020年3~4月观看时数成长50%之多，甚至达到101%年成长率。

Twitch每月观看时数突破16.45亿小时，这让腾讯跃跃欲试，试图在亚洲推出类似服务，取代Twitch的霸主地位。

据消息，腾讯至少自从2020年3月就开始在美国“默默测试”移动串流平台，原本命名为Madcat，现在改名为Trovo Live，电玩直播主Bobbly Plays拥有45万YouTube订阅户，实际测试Trovo Live后觉得目前为止的感受不错。

腾讯持续大规模扩张在线串流事业，斥资2.35亿美元购并Huya，也同时购并Netflix在亚洲的头号劲敌iFlix。

Omdia报道指出，腾讯在国内的影音串流平台Tencent Video，2020年第1季有1.12亿名付费订户，iFlix每个月有2,500万名活跃使用者，但其中可能只有半数是付费订户，目前服务范围有马来西亚、菲律宾、印尼、泰国、斯里兰卡、文莱、马尔代夫、巴基斯坦、越南、缅甸、柬埔寨、尼泊尔和孟加拉，其中以印尼和背律宾的市场最大。

iFlix以在地化内容见长，想必可以扩充腾讯在海外市场的产品，帮助腾讯打入海外的市场，尤其是大有可为的印度、印尼、菲律宾和越南。



Covid festered neet culture, gaming benefited greatly.
Twitch growth in March-April of 2020 was 50%, and 101% in a year.
1.645 billion hours of watch time a month on twitch
They started as Madcat, renamed to Trovo Live.
Tencent has been sweeping up businesses globally. They also purchased Netflix's biggest competitor in Asia, iFlix.
Some YouTube person is named with 450k subscribers, he thinks the website is neat.

Trovo seems rather desperate to not be associated with Tencent, likely due to differing internet culture in the East and the West. Requiring an ID to access online services such as gaming is not just accepted, but considered good and the norm in Asia. A decade ago, Korea utilised some sort of ID for registering. Many in China didn't like how Tencent ran those Korean games with their extreme P2W models. People resorted to the Korean server, but rarely does anyone manage to get in due to their ID verification process. In short, an ID that is bundled to one's real identity is required for many of these games. It's that fucking stupid. There have been cases where the ID holder got into trouble because he gave away, or registered an account for someone outside of Korea. Before a full takeover of Section 230 and massive cultivation among the youth from politicians, people in the west commonly loathe the idea of "internet loisences". The ones that usually want such a system are retarded lefties and fascists. 

Can't blame them. They don't want to be associated with their Chinese counterpart who must cuck to the CPC and moderate their platforms to the brim. Not at all optimistic though, the western tech giants are doing a fucking good job at providing arguments for further regulation of the internet, even though they pretend they care, despite being the ultimate beneficiaries. 

My guess is, they probably won't care too much unless the Gunt explicitly bashes the CPC or gets involved in another Capitol shitshow which is optically fucked. Let's see how much they care about topics on that big nosed tribe.

Either way, sweep it up gaydur.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 14, 2021)

Looking at their social media they are also oddly transparent about who the top 100 are every month and constantly hold little competitions for people to win dozens of dollars.

This seems essentially like stream.me all over again. Except run by competant people with 10x the funds available. Which makes it odd that none of our favorite grifters saw this amazing opportunity. Ralph, venti, ice, owen, ppp, and the rest could have easily gotten to the top even with their sub 1000 consistant viewership.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 14, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> Looking at their social media they are also oddly transparent about who the top 100 are every month and constantly hold little competitions for people to win dozens of dollars.
> 
> This seems essentially like stream.me all over again. Except run by competant people with 10x the funds available. Which makes it odd that none of our favorite grifters saw this amazing opportunity. Ralph, venti, ice, owen, ppp, and the rest could have easily gotten to the top even with their sub 1000 consistant viewership.


That would be fun, I'd love to see the faces behind Trovo and how they will handle the grift right. If they are nasty, then it speaks very poorly of these Chinese tech giants, however, it establishes that they aren't any different to the incestuous western ones. If they are lenient, I'd like to see how the left and right MSM spins Trovo's Tencent connection.

"Chinese funding alt-right hate groups (by giving them freer speech than western platforms?)"
"Chinese funding the MAGA capitol riots"
"Biden is Chinaman"
Either way, it's a win and it's fucking funny.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1846720


I'll bet this monster in banned in tournament play.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 14, 2021)

so thats where he went, lets see how long his drunk ass can stay with the chinks...


----------



## antwerpheist (Jan 14, 2021)

As soon as an employee gets a whiff of ralph and looks into him he'll be swept up


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 14, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> so thats where he went, lets see how long his drunk ass can stay with the chinks...


If you give a quick glance over the Trovo TOS / community guidelines, there are many, many ways our gunted hobbit could run a fowl of their terms. Chief among them are their viewbotting clause, their privacy infringement clause (no doxxxxxxxing), any of the behavior guidelines and the commentary reaction clauses (No more tucker clips).

I might just be a negative nancy, but I'm with people who are saying he'll be shown the door the next time he has a bloodsports that isn't Captian Quaalude vs Admiral Ativan.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 14, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> If you give a quick glance over the Trovo TOS / community guidelines, there are many, many ways our gunted hobbit could run a fowl of their terms. Chief among them are their viewbotting clause, their privacy infringement clause (no doxxxxxxxing), any of the behavior guidelines and the commentary reaction clauses (No more tucker clips).
> 
> I might just be a negative nancy, but I'm with people who are saying he'll be shown the door the next time he has a bloodsports that isn't Captian Quaalude vs Admiral Ativan.


The commentary rule just says that if you're going to do that you have to list your stream under the ChitChat category. There's a good chance he'll break one of the other rules though. Also I wonder if they consider alcohol a drug. It says they don't care if it's a legal drug, they'll still warn or suspend you.


----------



## NSA (Jan 14, 2021)

Will the Gunt pay his respects to the glorious yellow leader?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 14, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> The commentary rule just says that if you're going to do that you have to list your stream under the ChitChat category. There's a good chance he'll break one of the other rules though. Also I wonder if they consider alcohol a drug. It says they don't care if it's a legal drug, they'll still warn or suspend you.


Unless he's IRL streaming, Ralph tries to go to measures to hide his booze consumption by using generic cups or mixing it in coke bottles. I don't think they'd classify it that way unless the Chinese have some particular issues with alcoholism.

I still think that yeah, he'll get suspended for allowing racism/hatred/bigotry/calls to violence on his show because Dingo and Rand are ticking timebombs and we all know how his more heated Bloodsports guests can get but I imagine he's trying to dial that in which will make for very shows but hey, in his mind, they're doing most of the work him!


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jan 14, 2021)

It makes me laugh that if you asked anyone in Ralph's audience if they trust the Chinese, they would all say no. The moment Ralph gets booted from the Chinese lemon website, his same audience rushes to another Chinese website and gives them their personal info and credit card info to spin some slot machine in order to give Ralph Chinese penguins.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 14, 2021)

Pepper Jack said:


> It makes me laugh that if you asked anyone in Ralph's audience if they trust the Chinese, they would all say no. The moment Ralph gets booted from the Chinese lemon website, his same audience rushes to another Chinese website and gives them their personal info and credit card info to spin some slot machine in order to give Ralph Chinese penguins.


Just like they'll buy cheap Chinese crap from Walmart.  They don't care where things come from if that's the only way to get it.  Most people are that way.


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2021)

Ralph's already in the trovo support discord talking to some thot who does camwhoring on the side


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 14, 2021)

*ahem* this should NOT APPEAR in the Gunt's Trovo chat under ANY circumstances.

动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Requiring an ID to access online services such as gaming is not just accepted, but considered good and the norm in Asia. A decade ago, Korea utilised some sort of ID for registering.


I remember this! I think it's like a social security number, right? Basically every Korean citizen has a number tied to their identity and you need to use it to register for a lot of Korean games.


AltisticRight said:


> While Kims over in Korea invented the "free to play, pay to win" model, epitomising capitalist greed and gullible gamers, Tencent (and later the Japanese) mastered this skill.


I feel that Asia in general has a completely different culture associated with micro-transactions and gacha pulls than the West. My family members have never had any issues with spending money on Asian MMOs, mobile games, etc. They aren't spending DSP levels but it isn't crazy to spend a couple of bucks given the time investment they put in when they commute and shit. I was shocked when western governments ruled gacha as gambling. I remember as a kid, my cousins and I were obsessed with gacha/collecting stupid shit all the time. I see all of it akin to in the west, when you were a kid and got a happy meal and a toy associated with it or even like pokemon/yugioh cards and shit. 


Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> *ahem* this should NOT APPEAR in the Gunt's Trovo chat under ANY circumstances.


I wonder if Trovo will have that weird social standing shit you see on Chinese social media. China doesn't give a fuck if you say nigger or talk about the jews or any of that shit, but they do care if you say disparaging things about their government. It's not just the Chinese either. If you talk about the raping of Nanjing, pretty much anything to do with Japanese occupation of Korea (especially with comfort women or more accurately, children) in Japan, it's a no go. If you don't stand up for the anthem in a cinema in Thailand, no go. Asia tends to draw very hard lines about things especially regarding politics and it's very rare for them to have light punishments when they are crossed so I doubt there will be light slaps on the wrist with Trovo, even though they are probably trying to appeal more to the West.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jan 14, 2021)

Just spam TAIWAN #1 in the chat and see what happens.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 15, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> I remember this! I think it's like a social security number, right? Basically every Korean citizen has a number tied to their identity and you need to use it to register for a lot of Korean games.


I don't know how it works exactly and I can't be bothered to read into it, but yeah it's tied to one's identity. I was into Korean games (they made the best games back then) and asked a friend from Korea with citizenry about this number shit. The explanation was vague, but it's basically some sort of unique identifier and "given the shit you view online, I can't, sorry" was his response. The game wasn't walled off though, so I still played on his account at times and it was pretty fun. 

The same seems to apply to several mobile games, many which are fucking rated-18 with explicit nudity. I suppose that's a benefit for coomers? With such an Orwellian system in place, adults can just have their uncensored adult content without "think of little Jimmy" hanging over their necks. (Coomers are pathetic) 

It's really funny how China is still less extreme in their online ID shit. Most of their mobile games don't have such a system, unless it's something massive. I don't know why, it can't be logistics. I guess the game has to become huge to see the axe.



Sriracha said:


> I feel that Asia in general has a completely different culture associated with micro-transactions and gacha pulls than the West. My family members have never had any issues with spending money on Asian MMOs, mobile games, etc. They aren't spending DSP levels but it isn't crazy to spend a couple of bucks given the time investment they put in when they commute and shit. I was shocked when western governments ruled gacha as gambling. I remember as a kid, my cousins and I were obsessed with gacha/collecting stupid shit all the time. I see all of it akin to in the west, when you were a kid and got a happy meal and a toy associated with it or even like pokemon/yugioh cards and shit.


Yep, same feeling here. I honestly prefer physical gacha toys and yugioh/etc nerdy TCG crap over mobile gacha garbage. At least for those, one gets a physical product. If you treat it well, you're smart with investing, the thing might even go up in value (Lego toys do). Dumping money into mobile games for .png images is a really shit "investment". 

Now let me overdraft and get that new waifu png.



Pepper Jack said:


> Just spam TAIWAN #1 in the chat and see what happens.


Nothing will. People seem to be under the impression that some "Liyi tieba" false memes really trigger Chinanet.



Spoiler: Origin of the #1 meme



It's laughed at over there. Nobody gets mad unless they are trolling for attention. The same goes with that copypasta, Chinanet doesn't give a shit. 

An inverse example would be all those injection of bleach memes and other Twitter gay mockery stuff of the Orange. Some shitty outlets in China actually thought people were injecting bleach and passed the meming off as news. "Americans are that stupid", says the ignorant slant not understanding (gay) twitter "humour".



Here are some that will get under their skins:


Spoiler: More autism



武漢肺炎 支那豬 中國肺炎 (wuflu, shina pig, Chinese virus)
And this
Nanking Massacre is a hoax / 南京大屠殺是假的 

Only the state gets mad at Winnie the Pooh memes, which originates from Chinanet too. People don't give a fuck. Some even thought it was a good idea to appropriate western cartoons which makes the party more appealing to kids.
Since it's Tencent America running the site, the moderators might not even understand Chinese.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Spoiler: Origin of the #1 meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even talking about Falun Gong? Yeah, I get what you mean about it being American employees that don't understand the language.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Not even talking about Falun Gong? Yeah, I get what you mean about it being American employees that don't understand the language.


Nope. Only the state cares. If the aim is to make Chinanet autists mad, that cult won't cut it. 

If people want to get Trovo in trouble with the Chinese state, I doubt any of that will work. Trovo is hosted in the USA, so spamming FLG shit won't even have an impact. Mods might ban the spammers, Tencent China can give zero fucks.



Spoiler: Off-topic FLG autism



FLG types even try to infiltrate Chinanet circles, they are usually laughed at and then kicked out. This happened to a history board on a Chinese image board that got unbanned. People were implicitly talking about Tiananmen Sqaure tankman while telling these FLG speds to set themselves on fire and die.

FaLunGong is referred to as "輪子 wheels" on Chinanet and they are a major source of shitty news, no better than People's Daily really. I remember reading an article about some military company in Nanjing exploding, killing 100+. I asked a friend who's there and she was like "what?" Did a reverse image search, it was some accident in the Congo, lol. 

Found it.


Spoiler: NSFL (Gore)









Holy shit, this same image used in several hoaxes. 
https://www.indiatoday.in/fyi/story...ive-fact-check-story-congo-1039744-2017-09-07 




RIP, so it was a fuel truck that toppled over and blew up? That's one fucked up way to die, but then it's Africa, who knows what kind of corruption/laziness caused this.


			https://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/fuel-truck-disaster-july-2010-a-56273/
		





FLG is only liked by whitey. Outside of that, their reputation is horrible. Many Gen 1 and 2 legal migrants worked their way and took a decade to get permanent residency, all these FLG members had to do is cry about persecution, some larp as racial minorities. They burn their passports so no one knows. A relative talked about this shit, he said that was an option given to him, he ultimately rejected because of "my extended family over there". They will stalk and harass people that "look Chinese". Speaking from personal experience here, that old cunt couldn't even speak the English language. They also made fun of the earthquakes in Sichuan, bystanders got so upset, they pulled them threw them out of a Chinatown here.  

Either way, they are seen as a joke.



Oh another thing, talking positively about Pomeo and supporting the HK riots should work. Chinanet hates Pomeo more than "Jap bastards" at this point. There's not even that much Japanese hate anymore, most of these autists are degenerate weebs and have their waifus at their avatar while consuming NTR hentai, just like Gaydur.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Nope. Only the state cares. If the aim is to make Chinanet autists mad, that cult won't cut it.
> 
> If people want to get Trovo in trouble with the Chinese state, I doubt any of that will work. Trovo is hosted in the USA, so spamming FLG shit won't even have an impact. Mods might ban the spammers, Tencent China can give zero fucks.
> 
> ...


Damn, and I thought "Falun Gong Ethan Oliver Ralph Make Bomb" shitspam would get their attention. Sad!


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 15, 2021)

> Oh another thing, talking positively about Pomeo and supporting the HK riots should work. Chinanet hates Pomeo more than "Jap bastards" at this point. There's not even that much Japanese hate anymore, most of these autists are degenerate weebs and have their waifus at their avatar while consuming NTR hentai, just like Gaydur.



@AltisticRight, mind you, Ralph's audience think the same as Pompeo and most likely support the HK rioters. You don't need to yell insults at China. Ralph's audience who think that China is responsible for Murica botching up their response to the plague, instead of well Murica, will do it on their own volition. 

The censorship I encounter on the Chinese web is self censorship on the platform say Zhihu or Chinese Quora. I can't even criticise my own country (not from China), call self hating Uncle Chongs Bananas or 香蕉人 or call Indians 阿三. It is obvious that Zhihu not the state that is doing the censoring. 

People think posting that silly banned words list will send the internet police knocking on the door or make the wumao lose his internet access. It doesn't work that way. It is more around the lines of having no results show when trying to search for terms on the ban list. Searching for the MMA fighter turned dissident 徐晓冬 on Bilibili for instance will yield no results. When you can't search for these terms, the less likely you will talk about them. 

As for thinking that calling Xi Winnie the Pooh would offend the sensibilities of the Chinese state, I'd think that is a lie that the West convinced themselves to be true. Terms like Winnie the Pooh or indeed the Xinjiang Autonomous Region are not on the ban list.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 15, 2021)

We are finally going to see The Gunt's real audience size. Watching Null's duel stream today, it was split ~600 viewers for both Trovo and Youtube; when the YT stream went down, Trovo's numbers went to 1.2k viewers. So, there will be no bot boosting the Gunt numbers for him to hide behind.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Andy Warski and everyone with the X-tag was demonitized on dlive:
https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197
(Archive)





He is moving to Trovo as well: https://trovo.live/subcultured


----------



## High Tea (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Andy Warski and everyone with the X-tag was demonitized on dlive:
> https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197
> (Archive)
> View attachment 1849775
> ...


They are just going to have to keep hopping platforms.  This is the problem with making streaming your occupation.  You don't follow their everchanging rules, you lose the income.  Make bland content, are left wing, you get to earn money.  You do what you want or are considered on the right, you get censored and/or can't make money.  That's just how it is.  DLive is all over the news for allowing extremists on the platform.  They are going to sanitize the hell out of it just to survive.  Streamers should know this by now.  You move to a platform, have about a year if you are lucky, and need to move. Trovo will be no different.  You either need to not use it as your income source or are so small they don't care enough about you being there.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

High Tea said:


> They are just going to have to keep hopping platforms.  This is the problem with making streaming your occupation.  You don't follow their everchanging rules, you lose the income.  Make bland content, are left wing, you get to earn money.  You do what you want or are considered on the right, you get censored and/or can't make money.  That's just how it is.  DLive is all over the news for allowing extremists on the platform.  They are going to sanitize the hell out of it just to survive.  Streamers should know this by now.  You move to a platform, have about a year if you are lucky, and need to move. Trovo will be no different.  You either need to not use it as your income source or are so small they don't care enough about you being there.


Well and being a male e-thot is much more difficult because they have no redeemable qualities. Completely disheveled, unfunny, can't even do impressions correctly, have voice impediments, abuse substances live in front of a camera (okay well e-thots do that too but it's unseemly for men unless they're fighting people or lighting themselves on fire), the list goes on. It's why a lot of these morons tried IRL streaming and always ended up being confronted by the authorities.

Who would have thought that making a complete jackass out of yourself in public for pennies might warrant the attention of the police or land you some jailtime?

EDIT: Granted there are complete spackers like Alice who are just as terrible as these idiots but those are simps. I don't think she gets nearly as many hatewatchers. People give retards like Baked/Andy/Ralph/Loulz/whichever nobody money to make fools of themselves.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 15, 2021)

I give it 10 days until the Chicoms de-person him.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Andy Warski and everyone with the X-tag was demonitized on dlive:
> https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197
> (Archive)
> View attachment 1849775
> ...


Hopefully Trovo waits a while, maybe a month, before pulling the plug on these morons. Let them get settled in and feel safe and completely burn down the bridge with Dlive, then yank.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Hopefully Trovo waits a while, maybe a month, before pulling the plug on these morons. Let them get settled in and feel safe and completely burn down the bridge with Dlive, then yank.


Basically this. The more they feel they are comfy with the platform the more their inner edgy/unacceptable behavior is going to bleed through during their streams. The dolphin will laugh, the seal will clap when someone says nigger or that Jews control all of the banks. 

"But WHOA WHOA! Let's chat smart here!"


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

The beardson beardly faggot is streaming only on Trovo now, and all of the AF money bringers, Ethan and Warski are moving to Trovo now:
https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211 (ARCHIVE)




dlive is so fucked


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> The beardson beardly faggot is streaming only on Trovo now, and all of the AF money bringers, Ethan and Warski are moving to Trovo now:
> https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211
> View attachment 1850010
> 
> dlive is so fucked


I sorta thought that it was just a slow inevitable death when PewDiePie ran out his obligatory contract to stream there and it didn't really do them much good. They'll just fall into mediocrity and become a distant memory until they quietly shut their doors IMO.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> The beardson beardly faggot is streaming only on Trovo now, and all of the AF money bringers, Ethan and Warski are moving to Trovo now:
> https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211
> View attachment 1850010
> 
> dlive is so fucked


Archive every tweet you link to.


TriggerMeElmo said:


> They'll just fall into mediocrity and become a distant memory until they quietly shut their doors IMO.


Your first mistake was thinking they ever got beyond mediocrity.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> dlive is so fucked


well its that or the fbi


----------



## Jose Jordan (Jan 15, 2021)

How long can trovo last for before kicking ethanol off ? That Twitter check mark has to go too


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 15, 2021)

That LBRY thing Null posted on his pleroma (or whatever the fuck it's called) looked promising, and didn't involve handing over your personal info to the CCP.

How are these grifter retards so consistently promoting the worst alternatives possible? I mean I get that they're lazy, and that's why they're grifters, but it can't possibly be that difficult to do the modicum of research it takes to find even moderately less horrendous alternative services. This is like eating your own shit on a deserted island because you can't be bothered to figure out how to fish.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 15, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> That LBRY thing Null posted on his pleroma (or whatever the fuck it's called) looked promising, and didn't involve handing over your personal info to the CCP.
> 
> How are these grifter retards so consistently promoting the worst alternatives possible? I mean I get that they're lazy, and that's why they're grifters, but it can't possibly be that difficult to do the modicum of research it takes to find even moderately less horrendous alternative services. This is like eating your own shit on a deserted island because you can't be bothered to figure out how to fish.


well lbry probably wont be able to be subverted into their own personal hugboxes


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 15, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> well lbry probably wont be able to be subverted into their own personal hugboxes


I haven't actually used it yet so I don't know how it's livestreaming works (assuming it does), but I would think the content creator would be able to ban users from chat, if it has that functionality. But again I'm kind of out of my depth here as I have no earthly idea how that site even works other than what I read on a few of their faq pages. I'll link the ones I read:

https://lbry.com/faq/what-is-lbry | https://lbry.com/faq/benefit-consumers | https://lbry.com/faq/lbry-name | https://lbry.com/faq/naming | https://lbry.com/termsofservice

Almost seems kind of, for want of a better word or phrase, up it's own ass, but nothing I read there seems to explicitly fuck over the gunt and pals other than:



			
				LBRY TOS said:
			
		

> is unlawful, for example, copyrighted works, underage sexual content, revenge pornography, or any other content illegal under US or state law. |
> impersonates any person or entity or otherwise misrepresents your affiliation with a person or entity; | contains sensitive personal information, including ... personal data revealing racial or ethnic origin, political opinions, religious or philosophical beliefs, or trade union membership, ... data concerning health or data concerning a natural person's sex life or sexual orientation;



And then the obvious, but it's baked into any of these "we totally want a free and open internet guise for real this time" alternative platform so it's a problem no matter what alt service he and his fellow travelers would go to:



			
				LBRY 'we dindu nuffin' Clause said:
			
		

> in the sole judgment of the Company, is objectionable or which restricts or inhibits any other person from using or enjoying LBRY or the Services, or which may expose the Company or its users to any harm or liability of any type.



But it still seems a substantial amount less shady and risky than a literal CCP honeypot for fuck's sake.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 15, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I haven't actually used it yet so I don't know how it's livestreaming works (assuming it does), but I would think the content creator would be able to ban users from chat, if it has that functionality. But again I'm kind of out of my depth here as I have no earthly idea how that site even works other than what I read on a few of their faq pages. I'll link the ones I read:
> 
> https://lbry.com/faq/what-is-lbry | https://lbry.com/faq/benefit-consumers | https://lbry.com/faq/lbry-name | https://lbry.com/faq/naming | https://lbry.com/termsofservice
> 
> Almost seems kind of, for want of a better word or phrase, up it's own ass, but nothing I read there seems to explicitly fuck over the gunt and pals other than:


but will the owners flag it down and sweep it up for him? no? then hes not interested,


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 15, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> but will the owners flag it down and sweep it up for him? no? then hes not interested,


So I take it you read him trying to contact Trovo admins as him trying to get a foot in the door with them like he did the people at DLive, in order to have that sort of arrangement?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> So I take it you read him trying to contact Trovo admins as him trying to get a foot in the door with them like he did the people at DLive, in order to have that sort of arrangement?


oh fucking definitely, dont think the same person flagging tweets and unshared unlisted videos via bitchute's help is going to not try and worm himself in like every other place hes been,


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> oh fucking definitely, dont think the same person flagging tweets and unshared unlisted videos via bitchute's help is going to not try and worm himself in like every other place hes been,


Just seeing if it was just me that read it that way. I find it _adorable_ that he thinks an offshoot of Tencent is going to play ball the way DLive did. It'll be hilarious when he gets thrown out unceremoniously on his ass trying to do the same shit there that he pulled at DLive and Stream.me.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Just seeing if it was just me that read it that way. I find it _adorable_ that he thinks an offshoot of Tencent is going to play ball the way DLive did. It'll be hilarious when he gets thrown out unceremoniously on his ass trying to do the same shit there that he pulled at DLive and Stream.me.


i hope they make the gunt a hero in arena of valor without compensating him too. yeah i think he didnt do any research just like his show and just saw a chinese site with small (but still larger than ralph's") viewership and thought  oh dlive 2.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 16, 2021)

Trash Burger said:


> How long can trovo last for before kicking ethanol off ? That Twitter check mark has to go too


Not sure if it is related but apparently the stream went down halfway for today's show.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 16, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> Not sure if it is related but apparently the stream went down halfway for today's show.


apparently that was just ralph sucking at setting up his computer again


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 16, 2021)

Heres a dumb question; would trovo be able to see if someone bots? I mean Ralph is clearly betting to 1k+ and since they do have a partner program being able to bot even a few hundred will be super profitable in the long run. I personally would think thar is the first thing they would check/make sure people cant do.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 16, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> @AltisticRight, mind you, Ralph's audience think the same as Pompeo and most likely support the HK rioters. You don't need to yell insults at China. Ralph's audience who think that China is responsible for Murica botching up their response to the plague, instead of well Murica, will do it on their own volition.
> 
> The censorship I encounter on the Chinese web is self censorship on the platform say Zhihu or Chinese Quora. I can't even criticise my own country (not from China), call self hating Uncle Chongs Bananas or 香蕉人 or call Indians 阿三. It is obvious that Zhihu not the state that is doing the censoring.
> 
> ...


I don't post at all on Zhihu, but that does ring a bell. I very very rarely see "racist language" on there. That site was where I fished the dox and info relating to the Wuhan P5 lab from, including the director who is married (third wife) to the principle of Wuhan university over twice her age, and did her fucking thesis under his supervision (well done China). 

On other platforms, it's completely different. China's 4chan equivalent, even the more mainstream Baidu image board is filled with extremism and racism of all kinds, inclusive of self-hatred. I think Zhihu is some kind of an outlier, they want to present themselves as a bastion of intellectualism (pronounced autism) and thought (pronounced autism), so the use of terms such as 棒子黑鬼鬼子白皮豬 etc is forbidden. Certainly not fun but quite informative. 

I disavow anyone calling Ethan Ralph a "白皮胖尼哥" in chat.  



anuscabbage12 said:


> The beardson beardly faggot is streaming only on Trovo now, and all of the AF money bringers, Ethan and Warski are moving to Trovo now:
> https://twitter.com/CoolHeteroGamer/status/1350203215036510211 (ARCHIVE)
> View attachment 1850010
> 
> dlive is so fucked


Oh no, Pissful Sunset LLC is bringing their giant baggage of dogshit to Chingchong live. Xi should just nuke the HQ of tencent before the gunt consumes China's biggest tech corp.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I don't post at all on Zhihu, but that does ring a bell. I very very rarely see "racist language" on there.


Yes, they deleted many of them and hand out penalties though I see 阿三 occasionally.


> I disavow anyone calling Ethan Ralph a "白皮胖尼哥" in chat.


I remember a crazy caller calling one of Ralph's guests 你哥 or "your elder brother". It is way closer to nigger than "that one" or 那一个 / 那个. Southerners don't truncate 那一个 to nigger, they pronounce all three characters as Nar Yee Ger or they use  那个 Nar Ger which doesn't really sound like nigger.  

尼哥 which could mean brother from Nigeria is favoured by mainlanders. But your elder brother 你哥 is what I prefer ever since I heard that on Ralph's show. You are more likely to use 你哥 in everyday conversation especially as a Chinese Southerner.

Ethan Ralph, I am calling you elder brother!
我叫你哥! He should be flattered.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Jan 16, 2021)

How about, we not fuck with him incessantly and let him do his own job of destroying his own life? I never understand why you bother to flag him and fuck his chat. You get much more fun when he is comfortable. He smoked fucking meth on stream for God's sakes. Quit getting him banned.


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2021)

If you think saying "china bad" in convoluted way on an American website owned by a Chinese company is going to get him banned you're retarded.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 16, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> Heres a dumb question; would trovo be able to see if someone bots? I mean Ralph is clearly betting to 1k+ and since they do have a partner program being able to bot even a few hundred will be super profitable in the long run. I personally would think thar is the first thing they would check/make sure people cant do.


It says in their TOS that they have some way to tell if watch-hours are "organic" or not.



			https://trovo.live/support?topicid=105C2EFB3F987413%2FD0E7D4A40B2DBFDE
		




> Viewbotting
> 
> 
> For the Trovo 500 program, payments and evaluations are always calculated based on clean hours (after our internal risk control system eliminates suspicious viewership) instead of on the creator studio analytics (the pre-risk control). If someone reaches a certain percentage of suspicious viewership, we will disqualify them from the next month's Trovo 500 eligibility. Should someone repeatedly try to manipulate our system with viewbots in hope of getting accepted into the Trovo 500 program, we reserve the right to permanently suspend their account.



So if he gets caught botting, buh-bye all his SocialManaPoints, possibly buh-bye his whole channel.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Jan 16, 2021)

Null said:


> If you think saying "china bad" in convoluted way on an American website owned by a Chinese company is going to get him banned you're retarded.


I think if people do it incessantly can cause fatigue in the relationship yes. If you think that the people who peruse internet famous don't do it you are naive. He is no good to me working at Uber eats and the fucking Piggly Wiggly or whatever retarded supermarket exists in Richmond. 

 They are going to take Dlive's payment processing. Then this site is next. Then the next, and the next. Why accelerate the end of this retarded portion of the internet?


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2021)

TadGhostal22 said:


> I think if people do it incessantly can cause fatigue in the relationship yes.


Then you're retarded.

This site is not ran by fucking Chinese people. They prop up the company, invest in it, and hire a board of directors who manage the company for them. Their objectives are to simply disrupt extant American markets by astroturfing their own companies, and it's not even a bad thing. When Epic Games challenged Steam, it provoked Steam to making actual changes to their company that benefited consumers for the first time in over a decade. They released new hardware and Half-Life 3 as a result.

The fact Americans unironically believe that spamming some fucking copypasta in a chat room on some channel literally no one cares about is going to cause a government official to come down on Tencent shows exactly how misinformed Americans are on the Chinese. They *do not care*. They would care if the board of directors promoted such content, and Tencent would likely quietly snuff them out and replace them.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Jan 16, 2021)

Null said:


> Then you're retarded.
> 
> This site is not ran by fucking Chinese people. They prop up the company, invest in it, and hire a board of directors who manage the company for them. Their objectives are to simply disrupt extant American markets by astroturfing their own companies, and it's not even a bad thing. When Epic Games challenged Steam, it provoked Steam to making actual changes to their company that benefited consumers for the first time in over a decade. They released new hardware and Half-Life 3 as a result.
> 
> The fact Americans unironically believe that spamming some fucking copypasta in a chat room on some channel literally no one cares about is going to cause a government official to come down on Tencent shows exactly how misinformed Americans are on the Chinese. They *do not care*. They would care if the board of directors promoted such content, and Tencent would likely quietly snuff them out and replace them.


I'm not talking about some CCP boogeyman. I'm talking about a low level mod getting sick of the gunts shit getting turfed by spergs. It's not a grand fucking conspiracy. I just want the guy to eat, and do stupid shit with internet people do I do not have to make friends at work, instead of reading the escapades of Ethan Ralph.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 16, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> If you don't stand up for the anthem in a cinema in Thailand, no go.


Wait, Thai stand for the national anthem in movie theaters? Like before every movie?


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 16, 2021)

@TadGhostal22 Where has anybody in this thread said they're trying to get him banned? If people did start posting stuff like that in his chat, even if the staff did give a shit, the most they'd do is tell him to moderate his chat. I'm pretty sure the people who've posted in this thread understand that, and if they were to do it would be doing it to give him extra work/annoy him.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 16, 2021)

I see no growth for anyone on Trovo to be honest. I spent today looking through the site. Seems like 95% of everyone that streams there is some foreign language. So those morons don't really have much of a hope to grow "organically" there.


----------



## TadGhostal22 (Jan 16, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> @TadGhostal22 Where has anybody in this thread said they're trying to get him banned? If people did start posting stuff like that in his chat, even if the staff did give a shit, the most they'd do is tell him to moderate his chat. I'm pretty sure the people who've posted in this thread understand that, and if they were to do it would be doing it to give him extra work/annoy him.




You must have your head so far in the sand if you don't think that people on this board try to fuck with him incessantly. Can you honestly tell me that you believe that nobody on this farm uses this information to actively fuck with people daily?  It's like voter fraud. It's too easily exploitable to not be true at some level.  Do whatever you want, just keep your eyes open to what people do with the information here.  I don't, personally and for my amusement, want him to be kicked off another platform. I want him to barely squeak a living wage out of this. Because I can read about what he does while I poop on the toilet.   It is a complete and utter waste of time being a streamer in your 30s for 40k a year tops. So let the monkey have his cage.


----------



## Jump (Jan 16, 2021)

If they actually let null monetize on this then he should just stream himself playing SS13. It doesn't look like it would take much to be a rockstar on that site and they are tossing money around now trying to get users. Might as well get some before it fails.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 17, 2021)

TadGhostal22 said:


> You must have your head so far in the sand if you don't think that people on this board try to fuck with him incessantly.


So, no, you can't point to anybody saying that they're trying to get him banned.


TadGhostal22 said:


> I don't, personally and for my amusement, want him to be kicked off another platform.


The vast majority of people who use this site share the same sentiment about cows they watch. It's sort of the whole point of the site and why not fucking with people is a major rule/part of the site culture, if a cow goes underground/gets banned/etc you no longer have your entertainment. You're tilting at windmills.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> It says in their TOS that they have some way to tell if watch-hours are "organic" or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that Twitch has a way of this as well. Usually it has something to do with if the stream is paused or muted that effects watch hours. I think that bots simply just log into the chat, Bots don't have the actual stream running. So that may be a way that they detect bots. Sure that there are other ways, some algorithm that verifies account based on who they are following and what follows are in common with already detected bots?


----------



## Barbarus (Jan 17, 2021)

Huh, so globalisation and China are bad, yet join a site which has links to the biggest and chinkest companies around. 

These trump supporting and anti communist streamers really make me think


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 17, 2021)

Barbarus said:


> Huh, so globalisation and China are bad, yet join a site which has links to the biggest and chinkest companies around.
> 
> These trump supporting and anti communist streamers really make me think



It's almost like they are all completely full of shit isn't it?

I mean with their paki and jew wives, lovers of internet gay cat boys. Frequent use of abortions and perusal of child porn... Hell... Not being white while trying to save the white race. Names like Pires and Fuentes.

Really a head scratcher. Yet these morons cleave their wallets open for charlatans instead of using that money to go on dates and connect with actual white women to impregnate for the saving of the white race.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> I know that Twitch has a way of this as well.


I've got some insight.

That site is ran by tencent, it is backed up by all the experience they acquired from managing a massive platform in a market of 1.4 billion while also having to abide by the CPC's ludicrous Internet policies. They are at the forefront of using deep learning and AI for both censorship and marketing purposes.

This is a curse or a belssing depending on how Tencent values the website. Usually when Tencent runs a game, or gets the rights to run a game, it will be filled with microtransactions, but the servers will always be up and they will run it even after the game essentially dies.

Remember these shitty farming games? Yeah, Tencent still runs one despite no one playing it.





So, even if MSM decides to run gay little circlejerk hitpieces, the company might be robust enough to just not give a shit and rearrange things. How are the journos going to write these hitpieces? Trump supporting right wing neonazis congregate on a safe haven ran by a Chinese company? While another headline talks about Biden's connections to the CPC? I want to see their rationalism, what can they pull out of their asses.

This also means they will have the ability to deploy their shitty chinamen tactics, such as shadow banning, meddling with the chat, or even logging the chat and feeding it to a bot for further censorship.

The grift right is now experimental rats for some shitty Tencent site, fucking lol. 




Barbarus said:


> Huh, so globalisation and China are bad, yet join a site which has links to the biggest and chinkest companies around.
> 
> These trump supporting and anti communist streamers really make me think


They only care about the grift. "Globalisation" is a fucking good thing when it comes to these tech parasites. I absolutely want to see Bilibili/Niconico/weibo/wechat/Line/fucking Tiktok etc swamp in and shake up the information monopolies (FB/Twitter/YT/Google).


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I've got some insight.
> 
> That site is ran by tencent, it is backed up by all the experience they acquired from managing a massive platform in a market of 1.4 billion while also having to abide by the CPC's ludicrous Internet policies. They are at the forefront of using deep learning and AI for both censorship and marketing purposes.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah for sure. They are all running on their wheels while chinks sit there with their clipboards writing down deviances in their collective behavior. Then when the experiment is done. Gas them and move on.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 17, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> That LBRY thing Null posted on his pleroma (or whatever the fuck it's called) looked promising, and didn't involve handing over your personal info to the CCP.
> 
> How are these grifter retards so consistently promoting the worst alternatives possible? I mean I get that they're lazy, and that's why they're grifters, but it can't possibly be that difficult to do the modicum of research it takes to find even moderately less horrendous alternative services. This is like eating your own shit on a deserted island because you can't be bothered to figure out how to fish.


Because they’re fucking morons.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 17, 2021)

Null said:


> Then you're retarded.
> 
> This site is not ran by fucking Chinese people. They prop up the company, invest in it, and hire a board of directors who manage the company for them. Their objectives are to simply disrupt extant American markets by astroturfing their own companies, and it's not even a bad thing. When Epic Games challenged Steam, it provoked Steam to making actual changes to their company that benefited consumers for the first time in over a decade. They released new hardware and Half-Life 3 as a result.
> 
> The fact Americans unironically believe that spamming some fucking copypasta in a chat room on some channel literally no one cares about is going to cause a government official to come down on Tencent shows exactly how misinformed Americans are on the Chinese. They *do not care*. They would care if the board of directors promoted such content, and Tencent would likely quietly snuff them out and replace them.


It really tells you how Jewd and nogged the western mind has become that something like not freaking out when someone says something offensive is considered odd. 


Jump said:


> If they actually let null monetize on this then he should just stream himself playing SS13. It doesn't look like it would take much to be a rockstar on that site and they are tossing money around now trying to get users. Might as well get some before it fails.


The problem with that is null would have to do something as simple as turning on a stream everytime he played and a boy like him is too lazy to do that. 

You know those bullshit ads "make $5000 doing nothing?" For null right now it's TRUE and hes still like nah


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Jan 17, 2021)

It seems like pretty much any streaming alternative that goes up for any amount of time will start off lax before changing their policies when they feel like they're through that initial population gate.  Whenever they feel like they're at a larger, more sustainable userbase, they're going to turn on any "dissidents"

Will we see an endless stream of them cropping up forever?  Seems likely at this point.  Ralph is the Narcissa of white supremacist podcasts at this point.  Being the savior of the white race is tough.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 17, 2021)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> It seems like pretty much any streaming alternative that goes up for any amount of time will start off lax before changing their policies when they feel like they're through that initial population gate. Whenever they feel like they're at a larger, more sustainable userbase, they're going to turn on any "dissidents"


Just a paltry glance at the Restream.io interface, it looks like Reethan has at least a couple other flaming barrels to huddle around. 

The big ones, obviously not, but our favorite gunted hobbit has options if Trovo shows him the door and abscond with his jacket. I'm sure he's got Gator searching around the clock for plans D, E, F, and G as we speak.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Jan 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Just a paltry glance at the Restream.io interface, it looks like Reethan has at least a couple other flaming barrels to huddle around.
> 
> The big ones, obviously not, but our favorite gunted hobbit has options if Trovo shows him the door and abscond with his jacket. I'm sure he's got Gator searching around the clock for plans D, E, F, and G as we speak.
> View attachment 1852985


I'm hoping for BiliBili so that the faggot grifters will have to say something that sounds retarded.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 17, 2021)

Null said:


> If you think saying "china bad" in convoluted way on an American website owned by a Chinese company is going to get him banned you're retarded.


I'm going to disagree with you here.

When Ark was first starting up in early access, entire servers would be zerged and nuked overnight by Chinese tribes.  There was no way to stop this at all, so players started putting up signs in Mandarin saying "Tianenman Square was a massacre of innocent people", "Free Tibet", "Taiwan is the only legitimate government of China", etc.  The purpose was to takethe streamers coordinating these activities offline, as many of them play in Chinese internet cafes and something as simple as that can lead ot you ending up being banned.  Plus many lost access to personal internet over it.  It was effective for several months.  When Snail Games--a Chinese company--bought out Studio Wildcard, one of the first rules they implemented was that signs saying those things could not be put up and if you did, you would be banned for racism.  Whole tribes were subsequently banned.

That Chinese company owns Studio Wildcard, an American company.  In this case, Trovo owns the website itself, American or not.


----------



## Null (Jan 17, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> I'm going to disagree with you here.
> 
> When Ark was first starting up in early access, entire servers would be zerged and nuked overnight by Chinese tribes.  There was no way to stop this at all, so players started putting up signs in Mandarin saying "Tianenman Square was a massacre of innocent people", "Free Tibet", "Taiwan is the only legitimate government of China", etc.  The purpose was to takethe streamers coordinating these activities offline, as many of them play in Chinese internet cafes and something as simple as that can lead ot you ending up being banned.  Plus many lost access to personal internet over it.  It was effective for several months.  When Snail Games--a Chinese company--bought out Studio Wildcard, one of the first rules they implemented was that signs saying those things could not be put up and if you did, you would be banned for racism.  Whole tribes were subsequently banned.
> 
> That Chinese company owns Studio Wildcard, an American company.  In this case, Trovo owns the website itself, American or not.


Chinese streamers.
On Chinese streaming websites.
Featuring Chinese citizens.

Big difference. Until the Gunt is living in Wuhan you're shit out of luck with this strat.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 17, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Just a paltry glance at the Restream.io interface, it looks like Reethan has at least a couple other flaming barrels to huddle around.
> 
> The big ones, obviously not, but our favorite gunted hobbit has options if Trovo shows him the door and abscond with his jacket. I'm sure he's got Gator searching around the clock for plans D, E, F, and G as we speak.
> View attachment 1852985


It'd be a shame if somebody username squatted TheRalphRetort on all those platforms.


Null said:


> Until the Gunt is living in Wuhan you're shit out of luck with this strat.


How do we make this happen?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 17, 2021)

Null said:


> Chinese streamers.
> On Chinese streaming websites.
> Featuring Chinese citizens.
> 
> Big difference. Until the Gunt is living in Wuhan you're shit out of luck with this strat.


Americans were banned as a result.  Re-read what I wrote.


----------



## Null (Jan 17, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Americans were banned as a result.  Re-read what I wrote.


If it's a small company it could just be a personal policy against what could conceivably be viewed as legitimate racism. Anti-Chinese racism is as prevalent as Anti-White racism.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 17, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Americans were banned as a result.  Re-read what I wrote.


That explains why when i searched in Trovo i saw many Spanish streamers and near nobody from the USA.
So, the Gunt squad is doomed from the start.
Good


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 17, 2021)

@Null Are you going to start streaming 2 times a week now? Seems you need eight +60 minute streams in a month to qualify for that top 500 club.



We going to get some SS13 gamer streams?


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 17, 2021)

Immortal Technique said:


> @Null Are you going to start streaming 2 times a week now? Seems you need eight +60 minute streams in a month to qualify for that top 500 club.
> View attachment 1853864
> We going to get some SS13 gamer streams?


I think you have a better chance of seeing Jim stream twice a week to be honest.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like null is easily going to pass the threshold for china bucks, but does anyone think he'll ever see a dime?


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 18, 2021)

Didn’t see this mentioned in the thread

Kinda surprised they named it ‘Trovo’ and not ‘Tlive’


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 18, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> Didn’t see this mentioned in the thread
> View attachment 1855835
> Kinda surprised they named it ‘Trovo’ and not ‘Tlive’


We all know how difficult it is for Chinese people to pronounce the letter L.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe it was originally called Tlovo and they thought someone said Trovo and ran with it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 18, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> Didn’t see this mentioned in the thread
> View attachment 1855835
> Kinda surprised they named it ‘Trovo’ and not ‘Tlive’


So Ralph moved from Dlive to Tlive. A better fit given the state of his show is ZZZlive. A streaming site dedicated to streams that will put you to sleep.


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> We all know how difficult it is for Chinese people to pronounce the letter L.


Unironically this is why. Words like "OK Google", "Siri", "Cortana", "Trovo", are International brand names because they transcend language barrier. Siri (just the name) was the result of an entire team of market research experts and language specialists spending hundreds of thousands of dollars trying to figure out something that's sort, sweet, recognizable, inoffensive, etc etc buzzwords to everyone. For Google, they have their brand name already, and "OK" is the most universally understood word in the world. Instead of coming up with something new, they just compounded it.

Trovo. Chinese people, Serbians, and Mutts can say it. That's all that matters.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 19, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> I'm going to disagree with you here.
> 
> When Ark was first starting up in early access, entire servers would be zerged and nuked overnight by Chinese tribes.  There was no way to stop this at all, so players started putting up signs in Mandarin saying "Tianenman Square was a massacre of innocent people", "Free Tibet", "Taiwan is the only legitimate government of China", etc.  The purpose was to takethe streamers coordinating these activities offline, as many of them play in Chinese internet cafes and something as simple as that can lead ot you ending up being banned.  Plus many lost access to personal internet over it.  It was effective for several months.  When Snail Games--a Chinese company--bought out Studio Wildcard, one of the first rules they implemented was that signs saying those things could not be put up and if you did, you would be banned for racism.  Whole tribes were subsequently banned.
> 
> That Chinese company owns Studio Wildcard, an American company.  In this case, Trovo owns the website itself, American or not.


This play at most prevented larger people from streaming it on sites such as bilibili because they don't want their grift cut off. I saw many screenshots featuring these phrases circulating on Chinanet with comments such as "dumb westerners". Same applies to the long copypasta. It's routinely laughed at. 

The "effectiveness" might be due to the attention span of Chinanet. By a month, most have probably moved on to the next dumb game. This premise doesn't even work if you think about it. 

West's "perspective":
- Chinese don't know what happened in Tiananmen Square on the 4th of June, 1989. Chinese don't know about Tibet, or the legitimacy of the Taiwan government
- Let's put up signs saying that!
If they don't know, the signs are meaningless. If they do know, the signs are meaningless. If they don't know and want to look it up, then they learn about it, the automatic response would be "but [insert instances of western governments oppressing their own people here]". You'll also have to assume those brats are hyperpolitical faggots, not just plain Chinafaggots.
No matter how you slice it, it's pretty dumb. 

For the studio, who knows why they implemented the policies, you'll have to convince me those signs were so prevalent that someone in the upper management of a rather small game caught wind and actually gave a fuck. I'm guessing it's the grift. They'd rather not set up some China-only server and outsource management. Weren't they a rather small indiedev group? Even the cucks at Sony America decided to concede rather than setting up a "China only" service.

Same applies to Chinanet shitty services trying to branch out. Uhhh, Trovo's guidelines for instance. Absolutely no one cares about anti-Semitism, nigger memes, "racism/xenophobia", and white supremacy on Chinanet (shit I spout daily there without thought). Why such policies then? If Tik Tok openly allowed Jew memes, they'll get into deep trouble, beyond the sort of data collection, and censorship for the Chinese state.  

Just imagine yourself seeing a copypasta regurgitating some Americancetric historical/political shit (slavery, space disasters, wars, concentration camps, Americans are fat) on some foreign place. You'll laugh your ass off or cringe to death.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jan 19, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> Wait, Thai stand for the national anthem in movie theaters? Like before every movie?


IIRC, it's the King's (Royal) Anthem, their National Anthem is something completely different.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 20, 2021)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> IIRC, it's the King's (Royal) Anthem, their National Anthem is something completely different.


Well I never want to hear Americans clapping jokes from Thai ever again.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 20, 2021)

Trovo is going to be ruined by all the right wing faggots chasing shekels.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 20, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Trovo is going to be ruined by all the right wing faggots chasing shekels.



I know. It's going to be great because after Stream.me, Dlive and Trovo. It may make some of these platforms investigate newer streamers like Andy and Ralph and fuck them up faster. I can't wait to watch them spiral down penniless.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 20, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Trovo is going to be ruined by all the right wing faggots chasing shekels.


Which streaming service isn't?


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey Everybody, Dr.Nick here with another update!



			https://cdn.trovo.live/page/events.html?eventid=60050375eca1b684219ac2ac
		


and if you dont want to read here it is.






Thats the new benchmark for February. reminder that that's a minimum and you can reach it and still be fucked. As for your favorite streamers, based on what we're seeing, as long as they put in the work we're looking at @theralph reaching our Platinum level, Warski with Diamond and @Null with Master. of course thats if all of you put in your 80 hours of "work" next month. being lazy gamers will result in you being left in the dust crying about how you dont have enough money to enjoy the sights and sounds of your eastern european shithole country.

Also we are listening to all those anon tips that have come in the last two weeks and will be cracking down on bots harshly. you will be unpersoned if there is any botting on your channel. same if you are convicted of any misdemeanors during the month as well. Game on, cowboys!

EDIT; forgot to mention only gaming streams are counted in this, anyone not gaming on our platform should go fuck themselves


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 21, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> Hey Everybody, Dr.Nick here with another update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, a grift incentive. Let me dial up President Xi and nuke the HQ of tencent.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> God, a grift incentive. Let me dial up President Xi and nuke the HQ of tencent.


you don't have to grift. you just have to bring viewers. its pretty amazing how small the top dogs really are. basically even the top guy is at Null's level of viewership. the 15th best guy usually only has about 1,000 viewers for his streams. he just brute forces his way there. you would think after 6 months at least a few of these d-list streamers with 10,000 views consistently would barge in for 10 hours a month and wreck shit. isn't Dr.Disrespect on youtube now? or fucking Nick Rekita. theres enough free games out there he could play or he could play some old shit he's good at. do one hour 3x a week. Doesn't Nick get like 10,000 viewers a night or some shit like that?


----------



## Beavis (Jan 21, 2021)

2020Suicide said:


> Hey Everybody, Dr.Nick here with another update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some lofty goals and they’re only going to go up.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 30, 2021)

Trovo banned our boy @Null after banning Andy Warski.  I wonder how much longer Ralph has on the site.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 30, 2021)

Null should have kept to gaming instead of saying you could say whatever you want. Ralph has another week left in him minimum


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jan 30, 2021)

Infamous last words


----------



## Null (Jan 30, 2021)

2021Murder said:


> Null should have kept to gaming instead of saying you could say whatever you want. Ralph has another week left in him minimum


bro fuck you, you goaded me into even trying it by saying it's BASICALLY FREE MONEY ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO TRY TROVO IT'S LIKE A $60,000 A YEAR INCOME FOR NOTHING BUT STREAMING OVER THERE OMG

stupid fucking faggot, I am completely removing your input from consideration in the future


----------



## 2021Murder (Jan 30, 2021)

Null said:


> bro fuck you, you goaded me into even trying it by saying it's BASICALLY FREE MONEY ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO TRY TROVO IT'S LIKE A $60,000 A YEAR INCOME FOR NOTHING BUT STREAMING OVER THERE OMG
> 
> stupid fucking faggot, I am completely removing your input from consideration in the future


You literally put out a video calling me a snake for saying Daxter is friends with pedos. Why did you trust me now?

Also what did you lose besides time and a little bit of money?

It didnt work out, oh well. It's not like you were acting like it would be your salvation. You didnt even stream SS13 there.

You're only mad at me because your Patreon got fucked over. And that has nothing to do with me.

Tell me; what new idea did you have to earn more money in the last 12 months?

How did that SS13 server go for you either?


----------



## Null (Jan 30, 2021)

2021Murder said:


> You're only mad at me because your Patreon got fucked over.


Uh, no. You @ me constantly with "do this, do that" and you have no fucking idea what you're talking about and your ideas don't work. I don't remember anything about your involvement with Dick - this is a site with 10,000 daily active users and I don't keep intricate memories for everyone on it. All I know about you is seeing you everywhere I read constantly postulating that I have some fucking whore girlfriend in Czechia and that I should do Trovo because it's "free money". I never even mentioned Patreon so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Fuck off retard.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jan 30, 2021)

2021Murder said:


> You didnt even stream SS13 there.


In another parallel universe, SS13 could have been swamped by an eternal greytide not seen since Usenet.  byond://ss13.kiwifarms.net:1337 becomes a main hub for new blood, drawn by Trovo gaming streams.  Trovo Grandmaster Josh would rake in 10k worth of mana-soul gem-spirits or whatever, world renown gamer surrounded by E-Thots who play among us, thinking its the same game.  Let them please.

Ralph tries to game, tries to copy the master, but he can only get to platinum when he suddenly gets banned when he drunkenly streams Angry Goy II thinking its fine.  Its not fine.

Instead Trovo carrys the Gunt, the endless ocean of trashburger turned lesser man churning and grunting.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Instead Trovo carrys the Gunt, the endless ocean of trashburger turned lesser man churning and grunting.


Well he's playing 40 minute "clips" in full without any interruption amd calling to kill and eat the rich on stream so they probably won't for long especially if his trial goes really well and he gets SNIFFED in prison


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jan 30, 2021)

Gunt accidentally showing his earning from 2018 saddens me. Watch for 1 minute and light video on fire. Thanks.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 30, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Gunt accidentally showing his earning from 2018 saddens me. Watch for 1 minute and light video on fire. Thanks.


“YOU WANNA HOLLAR OVER ME DIOGENES? IT’S MY SHOW SUCK MY DICK! GATOR! MUTE HIM!”


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 30, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> “YOU WANNA HOLLAR OVER ME DIOGENES? IT’S MY SHOW SUCK MY DICK! GATOR! MUTE HIM!”


"SIR! SIR! SIR! SIR!"


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 30, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> "SIR! SIR! SIR! SIR!"
> View attachment 1883373



The last thing a plate of food sees as it tumbled down his gullet.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 30, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> “YOU WANNA HOLLAR OVER ME DIOGENES? IT’S MY SHOW SUCK MY DICK! GATOR! MUTE HIM!”


"i hate how vaush keeps muting people to silence them and talk over them" - gaytor without a shred of irony last night. piss poor jannying i think ralph might reduce him to only half a dogecoin a week


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 30, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Infamous last words
> View attachment 1882617


The gunt has 2 weeks maximum till they kick him off, lol.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 30, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The gunt has 2 weeks maximum till they kick him off, lol.


Unless he goes to jail first. Only a few days left until the trial.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Jan 31, 2021)

It's really weird that Null got the boot when Ralph has a far spicier greatest hits. Must be that UK guy who follows Josh around called Vasectomy or whatever his name is.


----------



## Canned Bread (Jan 31, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Unless he goes to jail first. Only a few days left until the trial.



Unless Gunt does something retarded enough to get charged with contempt of court, he isn't going to jail for at least another couple of months. Even trials for cut-and-dry cases often have more than one court hearing.


----------



## Fslur (Feb 1, 2021)

People are saying Dlive staff are moving over to be Trovo Staff.

Here is Trip a former Dlive staff member
Archive 
Now Trovo’s Operational Manager 
Archive

Find it really strange that someone like AP doesn’t even stream to Trovo gets banned, Josh & Warski get banned. The gunt some how doesn’t..


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 1, 2021)

Fslur said:


> People are saying Dlive staff are moving over to be Trovo Staff.
> 
> Here is Trip a former Dlive staff member
> Archive
> ...


What's this guy's qualifications anyway? He's just an easily malleable grifter/streamer? What does an "Operations Manager" do? Just mod and respond to reports and issue bans? I just hate the flowery language where it's like "okay, dude, you're a janny, stop trying to make yourself sound more important than you are". Unless he's doing back-end IT shit then sure, I'm wrong but at face value that's all I'm seeing from this.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 1, 2021)

Fslur said:


> People are saying Dlive staff are moving over to be Trovo Staff.
> 
> Here is Trip a former Dlive staff member
> Archive
> ...


AP got banned from trovo without streaming there?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 1, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> AP got banned from trovo without streaming there?


I think he had an account and was just using restream.io or some such. He never seems to dwell on one too many accounts considering his yeetings from YT in the past.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 1, 2021)

Fslur said:


> People are saying Dlive staff are moving over to be Trovo Staff.
> 
> Here is Trip a former Dlive staff member
> Archive
> ...



That's really, really fucking sketch. That's the beaner who is the sole reason Ralph was never banned until the riots on Dlive and only punished when he made the threat to Justin Sun where he only lost his partnership. It's no doubt this weasel is the only reason Ralph hasn't gotten the boot yet.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 2, 2021)

I know that Revenge of the Cis had encounters with Trip and they thought he was annoying. I remember Mersh referring to him as "Fun, Cool Trip."


----------



## Vetti (Feb 3, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> I know that Revenge of the Cis had encounters with Trip and they thought he was annoying. I remember Mersh referring to him as "Fun, Cool Trip."


Yep. Trip was the tard wrangler for a few of the fringe right guys on Dlive. Apart from RoTC, Ralph had contact with him, and I think some of the groyper guys may have too.


----------



## Hackallier (Feb 5, 2021)

On the latest stream Andy Warski finally opened up about his bans since Trovo didn't respond to any attempts at communication:

1st ban was an ethot with onlyfans phoning the show. According to the Warski the ban was from phoning her, but she actually called them after Kyler gave a google voice phone number out aloud. I looked at the stream and they were truthful. Trovo didn't respond to appeals. (Some weird doxxxxxxing or harassment ban?)

2nd ban was when they streamed online gambling with a female host. They called her a whore to their own stream when they lost a single turn, while the gambling game didn't have a voice chat. She couldn't have heard that.

Due to this, I'm not sure that Trovo is particularly Gunted, they just don't respond to any ban appeals and Ralph can't help Andy with his ban.

Only mystery is why Ralph hasn't been banned by any random reason.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 5, 2021)

Hackallier said:


> Only mystery is why Ralph hasn't been banned by any random reason.


It's Trip gunt guarding again. That fuck face is a fan of Ralph's shit show.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 5, 2021)

Hackallier said:


> On the latest stream Andy Warski finally opened up about his bans since Trovo didn't respond to any attempts at communication:
> 
> 1st ban was an ethot with onlyfans phoning the show. According to the Warski the ban was from phoning her, but she actually called them after Kyler gave a google voice phone number out aloud. I looked at the stream and they were truthful. Trovo didn't respond to appeals. (Some weird doxxxxxxing or harassment ban?)
> 
> ...


I suppose it's somewhat in line with their policies, no e-whores whoring out and the bullshit harassment shit. Trovo is worse than dlive, lol.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 11, 2021)

This is a question I been sitting on for a couple of days and I think the IP2 thread would love this question answered.

Is there a way to download Trovo archives like Dlive? Preferable, you can start downloading the stream when it goes live.
This guide shows how to do it on Dlive and I think YouTube has the same playback.m3u8.


----------

